
Microsoft says it has found a Russian op targeting U.S. political institutions - robbiet480
https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/economy/microsoft-says-it-has-found-a-russian-operation-targeting-us-political-institutions/2018/08/20/52273e14-a4d2-11e8-97ce-cc9042272f07_story.html
======
rafa2000
I can't read this. Pay-to-read links should not be on hacker news.

------
rafa2000
Unless Hacker news is free advertisement for pay-links. Don't take me wrong, I
love the Washington Post, but this way of putting a link, is just bad for
their image.

